

Italian scientists claim to have demonstrated cold fusion - morganpyne
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-01-italian-scientists-cold-fusion-video.html

======
Helianthus16
It's been running for two years on some unnamed factory before they invited 50
people over to see it, and they still don't have even an arxiv paper?

science isn't done in backrooms.

color me skeptic. as soon as crayola comes out with that crayon.

~~~
noonespecial
_color me skeptic. as soon as crayola comes out with that crayon._

I don't believe that color exists.

~~~
Natsu
It's invisible pink.

~~~
noonespecial
Oh. I have a dragon that color in my garage.

------
sgt
As one commenter put it; Typical sign of quack science, calling for a press
conference before publishing a peer-reviewed paper.

~~~
Natsu
From the article: "Rossi and Focardi’s paper on the nuclear reactor has been
rejected by peer-reviewed journals, but the scientists aren’t discouraged.
They published their paper in the Journal of Nuclear Physics, an online
journal founded and run by themselves, which is obviously cause for a great
deal of skepticism."

I think that paragraph says it all.

------
psynix
$100 says there's a car battery in the blue box.

